

Is it Rails? - rmoriz
http://IsItRails.com
remote fingerprinting service for potential rails applications. enter url + check.
======
ianbishop
Result

We've made some checks on <http://news.ycombinator.com/> We think that
<http://news.ycombinator.com/> is

maybe a Ruby on Rails driven site (85 points).

~~~
Semiapies
Versus 550 for <http://rubyonrails.org/> or 545 for the site itself ("damn
sure").

Pity nothing like an explanation of the rating system.

------
rmoriz
You can now subscribe to our twitter feed and get a new Rails driven site per
hour ;-)

<http://twitter.com/IsItRails>

------
bravura
At the very least, Cloud27 a Pinax site (Django) get 20 points out of 100.

~~~
rmoriz
well, 100 is not the max ;-)

